# ein zeichen nach einem zeilenumbruch einfügen



## bummerland (26. Jul 2003)

ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe eine JTextArea mit einem keylistener.

ich möchte jetzt, wenn man enter drückt, gucken, ob in der aktuellen zeile das erste zeichen ein tab ist, und wenn ja, soll er in der neuen zeile auch ein tab am anfang einfügen. aber wie mache ich es, das dieser tab NACH dem enter eingefügt wird? das bekomme ich nicht hin, er macht ihn immer vor dem enter.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jul 2003)

kanst du mal den code zeigen ?


----------



## Nobody (26. Jul 2003)

nur ne idee aber evtl funzt sie ja: versuchs mit nem thread der erst etwas wartet und danach das tab einfügt. kannste ja mal testen


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jul 2003)

überschreibe mal anstellen von 'keyPressed(KeyEvent e)' bzw. 'keyTyped(KeyEvent e)'  die 'keyReleased(KeyEvent e)'  dann müsste es gehen.

P.S. Die Banner schicke ich dir erst in den nächsten tagen. und hast du mal auf den counter geguckt, das sieht doch schon recht gut aus ?!


----------



## bummerland (28. Jul 2003)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> überschreibe mal anstellen von 'keyPressed(KeyEvent e)' bzw. 'keyTyped(KeyEvent e)'  die 'keyReleased(KeyEvent e)'  dann müsste es gehen.



jo, thanks. hat funktioniert.


----------

